# 6 month old walks funny



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone. This is my first posting and I hate that this is a posting of this nature. 

Baron is 6 months old and about 60lbs. He is actually a little on the lean side. We've had him in the vet several times lately due to stomach issues, so we're trying to get him caught up on his weight. 

Anyways, Last night he injured his paw running around so we took him in to get checked out to make sure nothing was going on. During the vet visit, she indicated she did not like the way he walks. He is an American Showline, and from researching, he is a little cow-hocked in the rear. His rear is also a little loose when he walks and his rear toes touch the ground slightly as he walks. 

Vet checked out his side to side walking and said that was good, rolled his back feet & said those came back good, and also checked his reflexes and nerves. She didn't seem to think there was much going on, except for how he walks. Rear toes touching, and she says his front feet flop up as he steps. She wants to speak to a neurologist and more likely than not, us to take him in. 

The vet has us extremely worried, am I trying to keep my fiance calm after hearing this news, but any comments or concerns? Could any of it be related to him still growing? Just trying to come up with anything positive until we get him checked out. 

Thanks everyone, Tim


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I suspect you have a very loose jointed typical american dog. Can't really say much about it without seeing it. Can you post a video of your dog trotting on leash to and from the camera and then from the side?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Doesn't sound unusual for an American Showline dog from your description. A video like Elaine suggested would probably be more informative.

Annette


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Teecap71 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first posting and I hate that this is a posting of this nature.
> 
> Baron is 6 months old and about 60lbs. He is actually a little on the lean side. We've had him in the vet several times lately due to stomach issues, so we're trying to get him caught up on his weight.
> 
> ...


What do you mean his rear toes touch the ground?
As for front feet flopping he may be a little loose-jointed.
Is he down on his pasterns? He is very young and if he is
under-weight at 60 pounds and 6 months he is BIG.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Our girl Miss Molly is showline and 6 months old and real skinny at about 57lbs too.
Her front feet are huge and they flop like a little boy wearing his dad's shoes.
You can hear her coming from pretty far away on any surface.
Her back legs wobble around like the screws haven't been tightened up yet.

I was concerned too but the vet hasn't given it a thought and the breeder said they thought she looked perfect so far.

Don't know if you can see or tell much from this little iphone video ... It sounds like your pup is just like her...


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

I couldn't tell my the video, but I suspect it is very similar. I am trying to attach a picture of him just so everyone can meet him (not sure if it worked) but I will try to get a video later tonight. 

He is not down on his pasterns or on his hocks either. He is very active and has no problems running/steps/going nuts.

What I meant about his toes touching when he walks, his hind legs/waist are loose and the legs kind of turn in which causes him to almost roll his feet as he's walking. I don't want to describe it as him dragging his feet, because to me that isn't what it appears to be, the tops of his feet aren't on the ground. But I don't want to sound in denial if he really is. His feet don't get cut up or tore up at all from walking, which I would suspect with feet dragging. Plus his toenails are longer which is really what only touches the ground, not so much the feet. But it seems to be a product of him being so loose in the back. And I feel like I read in another post in concerns with HD, that young pups, esp the larger ones, sometimes don't develop the muscle right away to fully bring the legs up as much as needed. With him being slightly skinnier, I feel like this may have to do with it as well, at least I hope.

Our real concern is whether he has a neurological problem as the vet has indicated could be the problem. We definitely hope it is a more of a growth thing. We are currently looking for a second opinion from another vet, if anyone has any suggestions in the West Chester, PA area that is in tune with GSD's, I'd love a PM. Thanks again.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He's cute. Show us a video before making another vet appt.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Gsd walking 2‬‏

YouTube - ‪Gsd walking 3‬‏

YouTube - ‪Gsd walking‬‏

See above videos of Baron walking. I hope the quality is decent enough to get a good look.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok....there's something not right about the first video, it looks like he doesn't pick up his back feet when he's moving? Does he wear down his back toenails?


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

It looks a little off to my amateur eye, but I don't have an american showline dog, nor am I a breeder or expert. I know I didn't see that type of movement with my dog, and oddly enough that looks more similar to my 13 year old DM dog than my pup when he was 6 months.

I hope he is ok, and thats just something about the lines and his age. Best of luck.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Teecap,
I don't have any hands on experience with the American GSD bloodlines.....so I may be wrong.
BUT.....what I see from the seconds of video provided, does give me a little concern.
The puppy seems to walk slightly "pigeon toed"....and he doesn't seem to "lift" his hind feet properly when walking.??! 
Watching the second or two of film, with him walking "away"...he seems to slightly "cross over" his steps...?.......am I making sense in how I am trying to explain what I see?
Personally....I would recommend seeing the Neurologist...if for no other reason than piece of mind. Perhaps he is just at an awkward place in development...and his movement will change as he gets more mature....?!
Best wishes!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

I do have american bloodlines and are familiar with them. And I agree with robinhuerta, there is something that is off with his movement. I agree that a Neurologist would be a good idea, as the movement effects both his front and backend. 

krisk


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would like to see him moving at a trot, not a walk.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Some more videos of Baron. Thanks again everyone for the concern with our little guy. Well probably get him looked over again just to be on the safe side.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Best thing is to send these to the breeder and talk with the breeder. Great to get videos of his brothers/sisters to compare.

Truthfully, he looks like some 6 month old AKC line GSD puppy appear to me. They tend to be down on their hocks, so almost walking back onto their leg rather than just up high and only on their foot? 

This video shows even more extreme movement in the GSD with more showline of a background... the GSD is on at about 35 seconds


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

That video is disturbing, those dogs can't work for the life of them. And that judge drives me insane, does he really think thats what that breed is supposed to look like to work? Those dogs couldn't herd anything.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm seeing less significant problems when he is actually moving.....perhaps it IS just because of the way he is angled and built???.....as for his pasterns, that is really not what concerned me......many pups/dogs can be "down" in the pasterns and be just fine. I also have a couple of dogs that I would like to see firmer pasterns on....but it does not effect their movement or workability at all.
Maybe others with more experience with the American bloodlines can be of more assistance......


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He looks like a normal loose jointed american dog in the trotting videos and I'm not terribly concerned after seeing them. I would just leave him and see how he develops. If you got him from a good breeder, I would ask your breeder about it.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

The trotting looks better than the walking video. In the walking video it looks like his hip angle is off and the knees aren't flexing the way you'd expect. 
Looks like a typical American line dog for the most part.

Annette


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He looks pretty typical to me.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all comments. His walking is a bit odd. But I think it's from him being so loose and lanky. he's a very long and tall pup so far. We will definitely keep an eye on him and get in touch with our breeder. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## benjiman84 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi OP,

Any updates? Our 7 month old gsd is going through the exact same thing right now. We're a little torn because we don't have any previous experience with the breed. The vet was concerned enough from scuffs on the tops of his back toenails to think there is a neurological problem however the breeder assures us he is completely typical. We are going to get a second opinion from another vet next week. 

Like you, when our dog runs/trots there he looks fine but when he walks around aimlessly he seems to "push off," as I would describe it, with his toes, causing the scuffs. 

Hopefully he is just an awkward teenager who is still getting to know his angles.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

he looks fine to me, loose and clutzy but also making sure he doesn't step on his lead and choke or trip himself, I wouldn't worry, ever seen a teenage boy who shot up and then trips when running?? or going up steps?? kinda the same


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

An update would be nice to see. I have an ASL and she was never that loose. His right hindleg looks misaligned in the videos, but that's just my opinion. His elbows also seem to be striking inward. Hoping an update shows more muscular development and alignment.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like a typical puppy with slightly loose ligaments, some of it will likely improve as he ages. I may suggest trying muscle and rear leg developing exercises/tricks. I certainly wouldn't be rushing off to a neurologist visit, unless he has other issues that cause concern.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

these should not be concerns "with the breed" . 
Somewhere someone got the idea that more , more angulation, is better , when it is not. This is why judges ask to see the dog at a walk , because the dog may be able to go into a flying trot -- but can not walk. The trot they have cannot be sustained for a long period of time which is one of the principles of this breed , physical endurance. When you look at Muybridge type stop action photography you will see that there is no period where no limbs are on the ground . There is no period of suspension when all four are elevated or one about to hit the floor . During this period of suspension the dog flies forward . In your case I think you would see 3 limbs on the ground at any time . Not exclusive to American show, German show have it also . If you are worried do a hip x ray preliminary . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## cwmia (Jul 6, 2011)

I see unsound movement. When animals move there should be a natural flow, a harmony to the movement, balance. We can see all of this in young animals, dogs included. If your eye tells you "something doesn't look right" don't ignore that perception, pay attention and follow up. Our brains are wired to notice these things...it's a predator/prey thing, I believe. Just my two cents.
Catherine


----------



## crboggs (Nov 13, 2010)

Take a look at my thread from several months back...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-canine-wobbler-syndrome-6-month-old-pup.html

Our pup, Dexter, had almost the exact same thing...at about 6 months he started dragging his feet and got really wonky in his rear end. He's a lanky American line GSD.

We spent thousands on vets and university visits and found absolutely nothing. I finally took him to a veterinary chiropractor who found misalignments in his back and pelvis. One $60 adjustment helped him a ton.

The other thing we've done recently is crate him as little as possible. Now that he's older, we're able to safely leave him out over night. And we've discovered that the less time he spends in his crate the better his back seems to be.

He looks a little funny when he runs...but he's much better since the chiro and reduced crate time.

Your pup could have back pain that is manifesting in his gait.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Hey everyone. Sorry for the delay in any updates. We went to a second vet who says to keep an eye on him and he seems to show no signs of pain or discomfort. She definitely doesn't think it's neurological. He hasn't really changed in the way he walks though in the last few months. He is going in for x rays this Thursday though to see if anything is going on. What type of rear leg exercises for muscular development would you suggest? 

I might have to look into the chiropractor though if the x rays show anything. Definitely will keep that in mind.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

swimming is a great muscle builder with no stress on the joints..

keep us updated, will keep fingers crossed for good xrays


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Baron's X-rays got pushed back but we got them done. Vet says his spine looks good and his hips and elbows look really good esp for being a GSD. So we're grateful for that news. He just turned a year old and he's walking the same so we'll just keep an eye on him and make sure he's not in pain.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

my puppy kind of walks like that too--when I watch his back legs it looks like his back right leg crosses towards the middle of his gait. I think he's supposed to be stepping in the footprints of his front paws, but that leg just goes inward. I'm keeping an eye on it for now as it doesn't seem to hurt him.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Hey everyone, I wanted to bring closure to this thread and provide the last updates. 

Unfortunately this past Saturday Baron was rushed to the vet due to his intestines and colon twisting and we had to make the hardest decision to put our loving 3.5 year old down. My wife and I are absolutely devastated and feel so empty. 

I never became active on this forum, which I wish I had, but I came back on to read through some of the threads in the In Loving Memory forum to help me through this struggle. 

In the 2.5 years since I had started this thread, Baron never changed his walking. He was a high energy boy who loved life and still walked the way he did as a puppy. We always kept an eye on his feet and walking habits but it never got better or worse. I hope anyone else who had similar cases had positive outcomes.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to here about Baron. He sounds like a beloved companion and dog. I know that it is hard to lose a dog especially when you have to make a choice. What your dog went through is very difficult and know that you made the right decision for him even though that may not make you feel better at this time.  I hope that visiting this site brings you some peace. I do hope to see you back in the future when the time is right.


----------



## Argus (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my - so, so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you so much. Here are a few recent pics of Baron. His crazy antics are missed so much.


----------

